# Crear empresa en paraiso fiscal legalmente ¿es posible?



## terelu (26 Oct 2010)

esta es la cuestión para los expertos.
Existen paraisos fiscales como las Seychelles o incluso el estado norteamericano de Delaware donde crear una empresa es sencillo y no es necesario requisito alguno de papeleo. Lo tramitan en un par de dias por 600 euros.
Lo quiero hacer legalmente para crear una pagina web de venta de programas informaticos.
¿por que no montarla en españa?
trabajando por cuenta ajena pago dos veces la SS, y los trillones de papeles que tienes que llevar mensualmente para facturar una mierda.
Quiero que se entere hacienda y pagar mis impuestos, este hilo no es para defraudar.
Sabe alguien si es factible?

Gracias por las respuestas.

PD los que quieran escribir para ponerme verde pasen a la guardería por favor.


----------



## Leño (26 Oct 2010)

Y Gibraltar no está más cerca?


----------



## alicante2010 (26 Oct 2010)

Haber Legal es legal, tu puedes montar una empresa donde te de la gana, ahora la Hacienda de Hispanistan te va a pedir su parte de las ganancias, por que la Ley dice que tributas por tus rentas mundiales o globales, salvo que renuncies y aun asi hay un periodo de 5 años, creo que tendrias que pasar por caja.

Otra cosa es que lo hagas y no declares, pero ya sabes que podria caer la espada sobre tu cabeza en cualquier momento, aunque en la practica Hacienda no esta para perder mucho tiempo, pero si alguien se chiva, te pillan por mala suerte, pues estas jodido.

Yo creo que todo depende de la pasta que te quieras ahorrar pq para 10000 euros u otras cifras parecidas no merece la pena, tienes que pensar si merece la pena toda la movida


----------



## terelu (26 Oct 2010)

alicante2010 dijo:


> Haber Legal es legal, tu puedes montar una empresa donde te de la gana, ahora la Hacienda de Hispanistan te va a pedir su parte de las ganancias, por que la Ley dice que tributas por tus rentas mundiales o globales, salvo que renuncies y aun asi hay un periodo de 5 años, creo que tendrias que pasar por caja.
> 
> Otra cosa es que lo hagas y no declares, pero ya sabes que podria caer la espada sobre tu cabeza en cualquier momento, aunque en la practica Hacienda no esta para perder mucho tiempo, pero si alguien se chiva, te pillan por mala suerte, pues estas jodido.
> 
> Yo creo que todo depende de la pasta que te quieras ahorrar pq para 10000 euros u otras cifras parecidas no merece la pena, tienes que pensar si merece la pena toda la movida



gracias por tu respuesta.

No tengo ningun problema en pagar impuesto de sociedades e IVA si es necesario. Lo veo normal.
Lo que explicaba es que si la monto en hispanistan es (digo de memoria) por lo menos:

Autonomos (ademas de pagar como cuenta ajena)
Alta lugar de trabajo
IVA piso alquiler
Libros de cuentas 
Alta camara de comercio
Plan seguridad...

millones de cosas para un par de paginas web con programas a vender. 
vamos que estoy hablando posiblemente de 200 euros mensuales de venta.
otra cosa ( y esta es muy importante), no me da la gana de que al menos publicamente aparezcan mis datos personales en la pagina web y en las facturas. No tengo nada que esconder, pero al menos quiero que me enmascare una empresa.

Gracias


----------



## terelu (26 Oct 2010)

Leño dijo:


> Y Gibraltar no está más cerca?



gibraltar sirve para lavar dinero y poco mas.

necesitas llevar contabilidad, pagar un tio para administrarla...

un follon que te evitas en otros sitios

gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## jmoraf (26 Oct 2010)

yo creo que el problema es que si no llevas contabilidad oficial (Hacienda no se cree todas las contabilidades de otros países.. ese es otro problema) Hacienda te va a crucificar porque tú no podrás demostrar qué parte es beneficio y qué parte capital inicial:


por ejemplo: si compras una acción desde tu banco, por 100, y la vendes por 140, pagas impuestos sobre los 40 de beneficio.. el problema es que haciendo lo mismo a través de una pantalla (enviar 100, comprar y vender, y recibir 140) Hacienda pueda pensar que el beneficio son 140


----------



## terelu (26 Oct 2010)

jmoraf dijo:


> yo creo que el problema es que si no llevas contabilidad oficial (Hacienda no se cree todas las contabilidades de otros países.. ese es otro problema) Hacienda te va a crucificar porque tú no podrás demostrar qué parte es beneficio y qué parte capital inicial:
> 
> 
> por ejemplo: si compras una acción desde tu banco, por 100, y la vendes por 140, pagas impuestos sobre los 40 de beneficio.. el problema es que haciendo lo mismo a través de una pantalla (enviar 100, comprar y vender, y recibir 140) Hacienda pueda pensar que el beneficio son 140



alicante2010 me ha hablado de impuesto sobre sociedades, pero 
La sociedad está domiciliada en el paraiso fiscal
La cuenta bancaria está en el paraiso fiscal
El propietario es a todos los efectos ciudadano español

Lo logico ( y lo he leido en alguna que otra pagina) es que hacienda me haga pagar sobre mis incrementos de renta (aunque no los pueda demostrar, que eso es otro tema) , no sobre mi empresa, ya que ésta no es española.


----------



## jmoraf (26 Oct 2010)

todo dinero que recibas (y declares) puede ser considerado como 'incremento de renta', ya sean beneficios (haciendo un símil: serían dividendos de acciones), o sean por retorno del capital inicial (siguiendo con el símil: venta de las acciones al mismo precio).. a Hacienda no le importará saber que la empresa extranjera ha cerrado (o si has creado otra y has movido el capital a otra cuenta..),


por ejemplo: compras una acción por 100 Euros, al cabo de un año recibes 5 Euros de dividendo, y vendes la acción por los mismos 100 Euros: en éste caso sólo pagarías impuestos sobre el beneficio (5 Euros).. un 20% es 1 Euro,


si haces lo mismo a través de una empresa de la que Hacienda no se crea la contabilidad, y recibes 105 Euros (dividendo + venta al mismo precio), puedes acabar pagando impuestos por los 105 Euros porque Hacienda crea que todo son beneficios.. un 20% son 21 Euros


----------



## terelu (26 Oct 2010)

jmoraf dijo:


> todo dinero que recibas (y declares) puede ser considerado como 'incremento de renta', ya sean beneficios (haciendo un símil: serían dividendos de acciones), o sean por retorno del capital inicial (siguiendo con el símil: venta de las acciones al mismo precio).. a Hacienda no le importará saber que la empresa extranjera ha cerrado (o si has creado otra y has movido el capital a otra cuenta..),
> 
> 
> por ejemplo: compras una acción por 100 Euros, al cabo de un año recibes 5 Euros de dividendo, y vendes la acción por los mismos 100 Euros: en éste caso sólo pagarías impuestos sobre el beneficio (5 Euros).. un 20% es 1 Euro,
> ...




entendido, zanks.

De todas maneras, Delaware es EEUU, creo que la contabilidad procedente de aquel pais no es sospechosa no?

saludos


----------



## alicante2010 (26 Oct 2010)

Mas sencillo, te haces una sociedad en Panama, no pagas nada de impuestos q venga de un 3 pais, pagas una suma anual por tener la sociedad y punto, delante de la administracion d ela sociedad vas a tener un abogado de "paja", el te va a dar una cuenta y facturas y haces lo que te de la gana a nombre de la sociedad y que te ingresen en la cuenta.
Para retirar el dinero tienes que hacerte una tarjeta ATM anonima y se acabo el tema.
Todo esto es legal, ahora bien tienes que declararlo sinos ya sabes a lo que te expones, en la practica no pasa nada.
Pero vuelvo a lo mismo vale la pena tanta movida para poca facturacion?
Sino vas a facturar muchos ceros quedate en casa.


----------



## henri81 (26 Oct 2010)

El mejor sistema es :
-montar una empresa en España que «*fabrica*» el producto
-montar una sociedad en el paraíso fiscal
-montar una empresa de venta en España
Fabricas el producto con un coste mínimo en España, ese producto, mínimo, mínimo lo vendes a la sociedad en el paraíso fiscal, esa sociedad lo vende a tu sociedad de venta en España al precio máximo.
Conclusión : el beneficio se ha quedado en el paraíso fiscal.ienso:


----------



## jmoraf (26 Oct 2010)

henri81 dijo:


> El mejor sistema es :
> -montar una empresa en España que «*fabrica*» el producto
> -montar una sociedad en el paraíso fiscal
> -montar una empresa de venta en España
> ...



el tema está en cómo usar el beneficio (que se ha quedado en el paraíso fiscal) sin que salten las alarmas en Hacienda,

¿te haces transferencias, las declaras como beneficio, y tributas al 20%?
¿haces que la sociedad pague el alquiler del piso donde vives?


----------



## micamor (26 Oct 2010)

Si quieres montar una empresa en un paraíso fiscal, es para ahorrarte impuestos, y tienes que recordar que España somos todos. El dinero que no pagas en impuestos me perjudica a mi, ..... bueno aunque creo que ahora no es así, el dinero que no pagas, evitas que se lo gasten los diferentes gobiernos en chorradas, ya que a mí no me llega nada, visto así.. Abrir una empresa en un paraíso fiscal, es para no pagar impuestos. Hay países que las sociedades no necesitan llevar contabilidad, el dinero lo sacas en España con una tarjeta anónima (hay bastantes modalidades).

Si quieres llevar contabilidades y hacerlo mejor, estudia que tal Chipre.


----------



## Nico (27 Oct 2010)

Separen algunas cuestiones.

Si haces una sociedad en un tercer país (sea o no un paraíso fiscal) recién tendrás un "ingreso" que debas declarar en España cuando esa sociedad te liquide UTILIDADES (beneficios). Mientras no lo haga, los beneficios son del a sociedad y no tuyos.

Ahora bien. Cuando quieras usar el dinero -como señala alguien más arriba- es cuando te enfrentas al dilema de:

a) Lo declaras y pagas el mismo impuesto a la renta que si hubieras tenido la sociedad en España.

b) No lo declaras y te haces el tonto.

===

Un caso especial es si usas ese dinero cuando viajas por el extranjero... técnicamente es un 'ingreso' y deberías declararlo en España pero, al mismo tiempo, como no lo has ingresado al territorio es discutible el hecho imponible de la percepción.

===

Entonces... si usas ese dinero FUERA de España, podrías -discutible pero podrías- no pagar impuestos por él.

===

Tener presente además que, si esa sociedad compra bienes en el extranjero, son de la SOCIEDAD y no tuyos y por lo tanto no son un crecimiento patrimonial tuyo.

Con un poco de estudio y planificación pueden lograrse algunas ventajas interesantes en el caso de la gente que vende software o servicios que se prestan on line.


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Oct 2010)

“Esto –dicen ellos, y con razón– es una injusticia que se comete contra nosotros, y además una pérdida, puesto que agota una parte de la fuerza de esos muchachos, cuyo rendimiento íntegro nos corresponde.230 Mr. J. Simpson (PaperBox Bag maker, [fabricante de bolsas de papel] de Londres) declara a los comisarios de la “Children's Empl. Comm” que “estaba dispuesto a firmar toda petición encaminada a la implantaci6n de las leyes fabriles. De todos modos, no descansaba nunca por la noche (“he always felt restless at night”), después de cerrar el taller, pensando que otros hacían a sus obreros trabajar más tiempo, arrebatándole así los encargos en sus propias naríces”.


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Oct 2010)

“Sería una injusticia –dice la Child. Empl. Comm”, resumiendo sus observaciones– contra los grandes patronos someter sus fábricas a la reglamentación de la ley y dejar que en su propia industria las pequeñas empresas sigan gozando de absoluta libertad en cuanto a la jornada de trabajo. Y esta injusticia que supondría condiciones desiguales de competencia en cuanto a las horas de trabajo, sí se exceptuasen los pequeños talleres, se añadiría para los grandes fabricantes otro perjuicio, a saber: que el suministro de trabajo juvenil y femenino se desviaría hacía los talleres no afectados por la ley. Finalmente, con esto se daría impulso al desarrollo de los pequeños talleres, que son, casi sin excepción, los más nocivos para la salud, el confort, la educación y el progreso general del pueblo”.


----------



## Elputodirector (27 Oct 2010)

terelu dijo:


> esta es la cuestión para los expertos.
> Existen paraisos fiscales como las Seychelles o incluso el estado norteamericano de Delaware donde crear una empresa es sencillo y no es necesario requisito alguno de papeleo. Lo tramitan en un par de dias por 600 euros.
> Lo quiero hacer legalmente para crear una pagina web de venta de programas informaticos.
> ¿por que no montarla en españa?
> ...



Comprala ya hecha.

Te transmiten las acciones y se cambian los poderes. Busca despachos que vendan sociedades offshore ya constituidas.... y fiate de lo que te cuentan (no debes tener problemas).


----------



## newnick (27 Oct 2010)

Hola. Antes que nada, enhorabuena por la iniciativa.

Me parece que lo único que te preocupa es el coste de la cotización de autónomo. Pues para las cifras que has puesto *no necesitas cotizar* por autónomos.

La cotización por autónomos es obligada cuando realizas una actividad de forma "habitual" y los tribunales han dicho que si no obtienes una cifra de ingresos igual al Salario Mínimo, no hay dedicación habitual.

Te queda resolver el tema del IVA y la renta. Yo daría de alta la actividad en Hacienda (modelo 036 ó 037 que es el simplificado) y declararía cada trimestre el IVA y los pagos a cuenta en función de los ingresos obtenidos. Cuando haces la renta pones los ingresos totales, restas un % por "gastos varios" y todos los gastos que puedas justificar, como el ordenador para desarrollo y la factura del hosting.

Mientras sean cifras pequeñas, ya vale.

En caso de que creas que va a ser más, yo establecería la "empresilla" en Andorra. No hace falta ir tan lejos si no quieres ocultarte.

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2010)

Anda hijo toma
si googleas un rato te enteraras mas .....
Constitucin de Sociedades Offshore | Cuenta Bancaria | Parasos Fiscales | Pasarela de Pago - OffshoreBankShop.Com


----------



## jmoraf (27 Oct 2010)

newnick dijo:


> Hola. Antes que nada, enhorabuena por la iniciativa.
> 
> Me parece que lo único que te preocupa es el coste de la cotización de autónomo. Pues para las cifras que has puesto *no necesitas cotizar* por autónomos.
> 
> ...



muy interesante

¿los ingresos es la facturación, o es el beneficio (restando los gastos)?


----------



## terelu (27 Oct 2010)

newnick dijo:


> Hola. Antes que nada, enhorabuena por la iniciativa.
> 
> Me parece que lo único que te preocupa es el coste de la cotización de autónomo. Pues para las cifras que has puesto *no necesitas cotizar* por autónomos.
> 
> ...




ya he leido varios temas sobre ello.
El problema es que nadie lo tiene claro. ¿quien es el valiente que factura por debajo del SMI y espera a que le caiga la SS? yo no me arriesgo si un funcionario de Hacienda no me lo verifica. Y hacienda no te va a hacer eso.

Tambien comentaba es que la ley obliga a identificar el dueño de la pagina y realizar las facturas, con DNI y dirección, es decir proporcionar tus datos a miles de personas. A mi no me parece muy buena idea. 

La tercera causa y esa no la he comentado antes, es que es absurdo que, un programa creado en EEUU, con servidor en Canadá, y pasarela de cobro banco ingles tenga que ser exclusivamente de imposición fiscal española. No entiendo, porque si su dueño es español se debe crear aqui. ¿que hacienda me registre hasta los calzoncillos? no me preocupa, ¿que hacienda me dedica en exclusiva un inspector? no me preocupa, he dicho antes que mi opción no es ni traficar ni evadir.
¿no estamos en un mundo globalizado?


----------



## newnick (27 Oct 2010)

jmoraf dijo:


> muy interesante
> 
> ¿los ingresos es la facturación, o es el beneficio (restando los gastos)?



Los tribunales hablan de "rendimiento de la actividad". Por tanto es el beneficio.


----------



## newnick (27 Oct 2010)

terelu dijo:


> ya he leido varios temas sobre ello.
> El problema es que nadie lo tiene claro. ¿quien es el valiente que factura por debajo del SMI y espera a que le caiga la SS? yo no me arriesgo si un funcionario de Hacienda no me lo verifica. Y hacienda no te va a hacer eso.
> 
> Tambien comentaba es que la ley obliga a identificar el dueño de la pagina y realizar las facturas, con DNI y dirección, es decir proporcionar tus datos a miles de personas. A mi no me parece muy buena idea.
> ...



En lo de la cotización del RETA Hacienda no pinta nada. Y sobre que el rendimiento de la actividad ha de superar el SMI en término anual para cotizar hay mucha jurisprudencia, por lo que ningún Inspector de la Seguridad Social te tocará las narices.

Sobre lo de estar identificado. Si vas a tener tan pocos ingresos (< 700 euros al mes) no te líes con sociedades ni nada. Pon la web a tu nombre pero no alojada en España. Los rendimientos los pones en la Declaración de Renta (ejem, ejem) y ya está. Si en el pais que alojes la página te gravan los ingresos, mira el convenio de doble imposición y lo aplicas en tu declaración de renta. 

Cuando ingreses mucho más ya estudiaremos una planificación fiscal adecuada 

Saludos


----------



## Icekill (3 Feb 2011)

Refloto el tema porque tengo alguna dudas en cuantro a operar legalmente con una compañia offshore (en Seychelles en particular) y aunque tendre que terminar consultando a un experto, ya que mi gestor no esta puesto en esos temas, me gustaria que me dieseis algo de informacion si sois tan amables.

El caso es el siguiente:

- Tengo una S.L. en España y me dedico al marketing y servicios online, pago mis impuestos, declaro todo etc.

- Me han propuesto un negocio similar con varios socios de distintos paises Europeos, seriamos 5 en total, y ellos quieren montar la empresa en las Seychelles (ya tienen experiencia en eso), con una cuenta asociada. Yo tendria el 20% de dicha empresa.

Como soy un poco miedoso para temas legales con hacienda, mis dudas son en cuanto a operar con dicha empresa de forma legal, basicamente el como trabajar con dicha empresa y no cometer ningun delito fiscal, o incluso que aunque no lo cometa, tampoco parezca sospechoso y que me cree problemas con hacienda.

Imagino que la forma mas sencilla seria simplemente facturar por el 20% de los beneficios desde mi SL española a la empresa de las Seychelles y mandando transferencia bancaria de dicha empresa a mis cuentas en España por el valor de dichas facturas. De esta forma estaria declarando todos mis ingresos y no creo que hiciese nada ilegal.

En cuanto a declaracion de la empresa, en Seychelles no hay que declarar nada ni llevar contabilidad, asi que no se si tendria que declarar algo de esa empresa o cuenta bancaria a la hacienda Española, o simplemente con la declaracion de mi 20% de la forma que dije anteriormente estaria dentro de lo legal en España, sin preocuparme de lo que mis socios hagan en sus paises, si declaran o no etc.

Otra duda, en la empresa en Seychelles, puedo entrar con mi 20% de forma personal o que sea mi SL española la que tenga ese 20%, ¿que seria mas recomendable?

En resumen, que me gustaria trabajar de forma legal pero no encuentro informacion de como hacerlo, toda busqueda de temas legales en compañias offshore solo te muestra informacion de lo contrario, de como evadir impuestos, que no es lo que pretendo (si ya se que suena raro, pero prefiero vivir tranquilo aun ganando menos).

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Elputodirector (3 Feb 2011)

Mirate el convenio de doble imposicion. Con ese pais dudo que exista. Mira si esta sujeto, el pais, al convenio marco de OCDE (que lo dudo).

Si no existe convenio, ni esta en el marco, has de tributar por el beneficio que obtenga Seychelles en España (otra cosa e sque no lo hagas).


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (19 Mar 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Anda hijo toma
> si googleas un rato te enteraras mas .....
> Constitucin de Sociedades Offshore | Cuenta Bancaria | Parasos Fiscales | Pasarela de Pago - OffshoreBankShop.Com



He leido lo que dice en esa pagina.
Pero tengo una duda...
Si abres la empresa alli, con cuenta bancaria y todo fuera de españa...como trabajas aqui ?
No hay probelmas...por ejemplo para vender gorras en España y facturar todo a esas cuentas a nombre de esa empresa de fuera.
Ningun control ? nada ?

Lo digo por esto

"Para hacer este arreglo mucho más seguro, usted debe asegurarse también que cualquier producto o servicio que se brinde esté también establecido en, o distribuido desde, un lugar “offshore”. Por tanto, no hay literalmente ninguna actividad efectuándose en su territorio de residencia."

sociedad offshore+cuenta bancaria offshore+pasarela de pago offshore

saludos


----------



## euriborfree (19 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Ah y una cosa mas, si vas a montar una empresa online, deberías tener hosting offshore en holanda, que no es barato



Y aqui me entro la risa.

Offshore en holanda xDDDDD
comprar hosting en holanda, alemania o usa es de lo mas normal, y los precios en esos paises son mas bajos que en españa, de hecho mi empresa tiene varios servidores en Holanda por su bajo precio, el menor de toda europa

Respecto a las pasarelas de pago, tienes 2CO, que tiene un costo razonable, lo de los procesadores de alto riesgo es solo para quien hace operaciones de alto riesgo, esto es XXX, gambling, medicamentos y otros temas afines, para una actividad comercial normal le vale una pasarela de pago normal cono 2CO o paypal


----------



## gamusino30 (19 Mar 2011)

La economía de los medios de producción puede enfocarse, en términos generales, desde dos puntos de vista. Uno es el del abaratamiento de las mercancías, reduciendo con ello el valor de la fuerza de trabajo. Otro, aquel en que modifica la proporción entre la plusvalía y el capital total desembolsado, o sea, la suma del valor de los elementos constantes y variables de éste. Este último punto sólo podrá ser estudiado en la Sección primera del Libro tercero de esta obra, donde, por razones sistemáticas, trataremos de ciertos aspectos que tendrían aquí su lugar. La marcha del análisis nos obliga a desarticular el tema, aparte de que este descoyuntamiento refleja el espíritu de la producción capitalista. En efecto, como en este régimen las condiciones de trabajo se enfrentan con el obrero, cobrando existencia independiente, parece como si su economía fuese también una operación especial que no le afecta para nada y que, por tanto, debe desglosarse de los métodos encaminados a reforzar su rendimiento personal.
La forma del trabajo de muchos obreros coordinados y reunidos con arreglo a un plan en el mismo proceso de producción o en procesos de producción distintos, pero enlazados se llama cooperación.3 
Del mismo modo que la fuerza de ataque de un escuadrón de caballería o la fuerza de resistencia de un regimiento de infantería difieren sustancialmente de la suma de fuerzas de ataque y resistencia desplegadas por cada soldado, la suma mecánica de fuerzas de los diversos obreros es algo sustancialmente distinto de la potencia social de fuerzas que desarrollan muchos brazos coordinados simultáneamente en la misma operación indivisa: levantar un peso, hacer girar una manivela, retirar un obstáculo del camino, etc.4 En estos casos, el fruto del trabajo combinado no podría alcanzarse por el trabajo individual, o sólo podría alcanzarse en un plazo de tiempo mucho más largo o en una escala diminuta. La cooperación no tiende solamente a potenciar la fuerza productiva individual, sino a crear una fuerza productiva nueva, con la necesaria característica de fuerza de masa.5


----------



## euriborfree (19 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Que te hace tanta gracia *normal?. ¿Sabes la diferencia entre un hosting offshore holandes y un hosting alojado en holanda?. Me parece que no.



Señor Gamusino30, los insultos y la falta de respeto estan fuera de lugar.

El forero plantea la realizacion de una actividad totalmente limpia y legal desde una legislacion diferente a la española, no la creacion de una sociedad para la realizacion de actividades cuasidelictivas.

-Holanda no es un pais offshore, es un pais ONshore. quiza este usted pensando en lo que comunmente se llama "bulletproof hosting", o "hosting a prueba de balas", se trata de servicios de hosting en paises de dudosa reputacion (como decia el chiste, "de dudosa reputacion nada, son ****** confirmado") para la realizacion de actividades que no se pueden hacer en otro lado por su manifiesta ilegalidad. 
Lease: SPAM, Viagra, Casinos falsos, distribucion de pedofilia, phising y demas, son servicios mas caros y aparecen y desaparecen como el guadiana, cuando la policia del pais en cuestion termina cerrandoles el garito o los proveedores de conectividad les desconectan.

Luego hay empresas en lugares "permisivos" como Costa Rica, Singapur o Malta, en realidad son permisivos porque tienen legislacion diferente, por ejemplo en Malta puedes obtener licencias de apuestas con facilidad, o de venta de productos farmaceuticos o servicios financieros (forex), tampoco es el caso, su actividad puede alojarse en cualquier lugar, no es ilegal la venta de programas informaticos. (salvo que no sean tuyos, claro)

[La siguiente informacion no constituye consejo legal alguno y en cualquier caso recomiendo seguir la ley y pagar los correspondientes impuestos]

Crear una sociedad en delaware cuesta unos 300$, pero para abrir una cuenta bancaria ademas necesitas una serie de documentos con apostilla de la Haya, etc. envio internacional de documentos y demas puede subir la factura de creacion de la LLC de Delaware entre los 450 y 850$ segun el paquete de servicios elegidos (te puedo recomendar una empresa donde una persona te atendera en Español -aclaro que no tengo sociedad en Delaware pero lo estuve valorando hace algun tiempo- El servicio incluye el servicio de agente registrado el primer año.

A partir de ahi tienes un costo de mantenimiento de la sociedad.
Cada año tienes que pagar el impuesto de franquicia de 250$, el presentador te cobrara por sus servicios unos 30$.
Tambien tienes que tener un agente registrado en el pais, es una persona que sirve de contacto entre el gobierno americano y tu empresa, su costo oscila entre 50 y 90$ al año.

A esto puedes sumar los costos de servicios de reenvio de correspondencia si lo necesitas.

Con los documentos de incorporacion puedes acudir a cualquier banco de cualquier lugar del mundo a abrirte una cuenta bancaria a nombre de la sociedad y abrirte una cuenta en paypal, 2CO, y otros servicios de pago sin limitacion alguna. No te vayas a un banco en la isla de San Cristobal y Nevis como si esto fuera una pelicula de espias, podrias abrir una cuenta en la caja de ahorros de tu barrio, si bien tendras que firmar y poner tu dni y quiza no sea la opcion que busques.

Puedes abrirte una cuenta en un banco en Gibraltar, Jersey o Isla de Man, hay entidades muy solventes en estos paises como el Barclays, el HSBC, LloydsTSB, te puedo asegurar que si tu actividad es respetable no tendras problema para conseguir una merchant account, pero necesitas un volumen de facturacion, sin volumen de facturacion, usa paypal, 2co, etc (lo mismo pasa con una caja de ahorros local, dile que quieres un tpv para vender 100€ al mes y te crujen a comisiones de mantenimiento del tpv)

La sociedad en Delaware tiene que pagar impuestos segun las normas de ese pais, a grandes rasgos las LLC que no realicen negocios en los estados unidos -ni comprar ni vender- no pagan impuestos alli, con lo que estas sujeto al convenio de doble tributacion existente con Estados Unidos, dejo al lector la interpretacion del mismo. Si no lo declaras y te pillan te crujen.

Creacion de sociedades en lugares mas exoticos, como Panama, Belize, Islas Virgenes y demas sitios. La situacion es similar, se crea la sociedad, se obtienen los documentos con apostilla de la Haya y se contacta con un banco respetable para abrir una cuenta.

Una jurisdiccion interesante es Hong Kong, aunque requiere algo mas de papeleo, no tiene impuestos para actividades en el extranjero y no tiene la consideracion de "Paraiso Fiscal"



gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Como eres tan listo quiere que nos aclares que banco le daría una pasarela de pago para una mercantil ubicada en Panama, por ejemplo? Tambien quiero que expliques cuanto tiempo duraría una cuenta paypal de no residente en un banco offshore, por ejemplo Chipre que esta en el EU. A mi si que me da la risa.



Rigurosamente falso, montones de empresas de internet estan domiciliadas en paises exoticos y usan Paypal como medio de pago.

Lista de paises admitidos por Paypal
https://www.paypal.com/es/***-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-approved-signup-countries-outside (cambia los *** por c g i)

Una sociedad en Panama puede abrir sin problema alguno una cuenta en Paypal y una cuenta en 2checkout, precisamente conozco de cerca el caso de una empresa de hosting *en Panamá* con ambas cosas. Hay bastantes empresas de procesamiento con tasas de descuento inferiores al 3$, logicamente aplican algunas retenciones sobre los fondos o serian pasto de los criminales dedicados al fraude con tarjeta.

De todos modos vuelvo al tema inicial, para facturar 200€ al mes ¿es necesario montarse una pelicula de espias? Porque montar sociedades en paises exoticos cuesta un dinero y supone un riesgo legal a malinterpretar los convenios de doble tributacion y que hacienda te prepare un lio gordo. 
Una cuenta bancaria offshore tiene comisiones mayores (Lloyds cobra 15€ al mes por ejemplo - lo que son 180 al año, los ingresos de un mes)

Mi consejo: Explora la posibilidad de declarar la actividad sin alta en la seguridad social, si hay sentencias al respecto lo peor que te puede pasar es que te toque pagarte un abogado para defender tu posicion respecto a esa sentencia, pero busca esa sentencia antes por si acaso (yo no la conozco).
Porque al final el abogado te va a costar menos que montar todo ese lio offshore y vas a dormir mejor.

Edito para añadir que todo esto es muy matizable y *requiere el consejo de un abogado especialista en fiscalidad* (no te vale cualquiera), porque Hacienda bien puede imputarte como ingresos en el IRPF el 100% de los ingresos obtenidos por la sociedad extranjera (sin aceptar los gastos al no haber una contabilidad fiable) y sumar los correspondientes recargos y sanciones. Es un tema bastante complicado y para las cifras que indicas no te merece la pena mas que patearse la oficina de emprendedores de tu ayuntamiento y procurar que esos 200€/mes se conviertan en 2000€ y puedas unirte a la horda de religiosos pagadores a la inseguridad social.


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Mar 2011)

Aparte de la nueva potencia de fuerza que brota de la fusión de muchas energías en una, el simple contacto social engendra en la mayoría de los trabajos productivos una emulación y una excitación especial de los espíritus vitales, que exaltan la capacidad individual de rendimiento de cada obrero, razón por la cual doce personas reunidas rinden en una jornada simultánea de trabajo de 144 horas un producto total muy superior al que esos mismos 12 obreros rendirían trabajando aisladamente durante 12 horas o al que rendiría un obrero que trabajase 12 días seguidos.6 La razón de esto reside en que el hombre es, por naturaleza, sí no un animal político, como entiende Aristáteles,7 por lo menos un animal social.
Aunque los muchos obreros congregados ejecutan simultáneamente el mismo trabajo o un trabajo de la misma clase, puede ocurrir que los trabajos individuales de los distintos obreros, considerados como partes del trabajo colectivo, representen diversas fases del proceso de trabajo, fases que el objeto elaborado recorrerá más rápidamente gracias a la cooperación. Así, por ejemplo, cuando los peones albañiles forman una cadena de manos para subir los ladrillos desde el suelo hasta lo alto del andamio, cada peón realiza el mismo trabajo y, sin embargo, estos trabajos forman otras tantas partes continuas de una operación total, otras tantas fases que cada ladrillo tiene que recorrer en el proceso de trabajo y por medio de las cuales las 24 manos del obrero colectivo, suponiendo que sean 24, lo expiden a lo alto del andamio mucho más rápidamente de lo que lo harían las dos manos de un solo obrero, que tuviese que subir y bajar al andamio cada vez.8 El objeto sobre que recae el trabajo recorre el mismo trecho en un espacio de tiempo menor. También se combina el trabajo cuando, por ejemplo, se aborda por varios flancos a la vez la construcción de un edificio, aunque los obreros que cooperan realicen el mismo trabajo o un trabajo de la misma clase. Una jornada combinada de trabajo de 144 horas que ataque el objeto sobre que se trabaja por varias partes dentro del espacio, ya que el obrero combinado o el obrero colectivo tiene ojos y manos por delante y por detrás y posee, hasta cierto punto, el don de la ubicuidad, hace que el producto colectivo avance más rápidamente de lo que avanzaría en 12 jornadas de trabajo de 12 horas de obreros más o menos aislados, obligados a trabajar en un solo lugar. En el mismo tiempo, irán perfilándose varias partes locales del producto.


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Mar 2011)

Dejando a un lado los daños que en general acarrea el trabajo nocturno,62 la duración ininterrumpida del proceso de producción durante las 24 horas del día y de la noche brinda una magnífica y gratísima ocasión para rebasar las fronteras de la jornada nominal de trabajo. Así, por ejemplo, en las ramas industriales que mencionábamos más arriba, ramas fatigosísimas, la jornada oficial de trabajo de cada obrero asciende por lo regular a 12 horas, diurnas o nocturnas. Pero el trabajo extraordinario después de cubierta esta jornada es, en muchos casos, para decirlo con las palabras del informe oficial inglés, algo verdaderamente espantoso ("truly fearful")63. "Es humanamente imposible –dice el citado informe– concebir la masa de trabajo ejecutado, según testigos presenciales, por muchachos de 9 a 12 años, sin llegar a la irresistible conclusión de que este abuso de poder de padres y patronos no debe seguir siendo tolerado."64


----------



## euriborfree (20 Mar 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> En este tema discrepamos. La unica forma de descargar es con una cuenta USA en ningún caso en un banco panameño. No quiero rizar el rizo pero me parece imposible que un banco USA abra una cuenta a la compañia panameña.
> 
> Quizas una filial ... pero ya es rizar mucho el rizo.



Lo mismo le ocurre a mucha gente en su propio pais, no pueden enlazar su cuenta de paypal con su banco y echarle el guante a la pasta directamente.

Hace unos 5 años en españa nos pasaba lo mismo.

Para crear una cuenta bancaria en usa tienes que ir personalmente, ya sea una cuenta a nombre de una LLC de Delaware o a nombre de una sociedad de algun exotico lugar.

Tras el 11-S se pusieron muy duros con el tema del "due diligence" y si no vas en persona olvidate.

Las gestorias que ofrecen el servicio de creacion de las LLC en Delaware te dicen que puedes crear la cuenta "en cualquier lugar del mundo" cuando les preguntas por la cuenta en usa, echando balores fuera para no perder la venta de la sociedad, en otras jurisdicciones te ofrecen hacerte el papeleo con el banco por una jugosa comision (en belize o seychelles te pueden pedir 300 $/€ por abrirte una cuenta bancaria, nadie renuncia a una jugosa comision sin una buena razon, no es posible abrir la cuenta en USA sin viajar)


----------

